

Undead Labs' Profit-sharing Plan - kevingadd
http://undeadlabs.com/2010/12/news/in-bad-times-and-in-good-times/

======
ecaroth
Well... I know the next console game I'm buying. Purchasing this game is like
going to a concert with the intent of buying a band's T-shirt simply because
it's the only way you KNOW the money will go to the band and not the label.
Profit sharing for developers (well, me at least..) is like a beautiful maiden
in the distance that I can barely see but want to get to sooooo bad. Props to
these guys, I'm sure this game will rock!

